# I want to learn.



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm trying to find out if there are any taxidermy classes in the fargo-mhd area. I have tried to find them on google and have asked around, but am not having any success. Any and all info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Not aware of any shop or anybody offering classes in the Fargo Morehead area. Iowa has a couple. Google Matuska and Kent Reedy. Best of luc!


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the leads


----------



## flywaytaxidermy (Oct 16, 2009)

i will help you out.    call me


----------

